
Google Experiment Tests Top 5 Browsers, Finds Safari Riddled with Security Bugs - smokielad
http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdotYourRightsOnline/~3/9uzJePr70GI/google-experiment-tests-top-5-browsers-finds-safari-riddled-with-security-bugs
======
mattkrea
Seems a bit odd to post this now considering all were fixed earlier this year.

~~~
masonic
He seems to be just indiscriminately shoveling links from a few selected sites
onto HN (13 paywalled links from wsj.com alone in the past 24 hours).

